# I’m speparated from my wife



## Kanemajohnson74 (Jul 4, 2021)

Me and my wife have been separated for three months now...we got married two years ago after dating for a year and it’s been ups and downs she caught me talking to different females before marriage and found a text to a female after marriage saying she looked good but forgave me...... we always been fighting n 90 percent of the time it’s her cause but I have a temper I would end up saying bad things to her sometimes I would threaten to leave her .... I had lost interest in her and we started living like roommates even though I loved her..... three months ago she asked for a divorce,,,I begged twice she turned me down ...we living together don’t have kids together but her own who I still treat the same as before..... she went two weeks without talking to me n because I decided to give her space concentrate on work I’m only home 11pm to 12 am.... she sometimes tells me to be hanging out with the other kid and how I should keep doing what I’m doing she might reconsider but the problem is she wants us to go on family date night but she’s always nice then goes back to not trying to talk to me...this weekend we spoke for more than two hours she was helping me remove the carpet in our house but later at night it was 4th July I sent a text saying happy fourth she didn’t respond even though the last text she has been responding....haven’t had an argument for 3 months and our anniversary is next month and she knows I booked tickets to Miami where she has been trying to go ..... crazy thing is she had a trip with the kids for same time but when the youngest asked if they where going she didn’t wanna answer.....she has started wearing my jackets again even though her Facebook still says separated..... do you think I should ask her to come with me on vacation later when it’s about time to go ..... I’m thinking she might turn me down and I don’t want to feel that before vacation


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think this is a duplicate post? Keep your convo on ONE thread -- you will get better responses.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Why are you texting other women, getting angry at her and threatening to leave her when you get caught? But yet after threatening to leave, you don’t actually want a divorce?

What drives you to text other women and lose interest in her?

You also mention you love her, can you tell us what you love about her?


----------

